# Drywall boxes



## jenpal (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am looking to purchase drywall boxes because I need to speed up my process. Currently doing all my butts and flats with hawk and trowel but I need to be faster. I notice 7" to 12". Do i need to buy 7" and/or 8". What are they used for? Having a hard time finding a video explaining this. Thnaks


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

jenpal said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to purchase drywall boxes because I need to speed up my process. Currently doing all my butts and flats with hawk and trowel but I need to be faster. I notice 7" to 12". Do i need to buy 7" and/or 8". What are they used for? Having a hard time finding a video explaining this. Thnaks


I was boxing the undersides of some 7" wide bulkheads yesterday with an 8" box. One use I put my 8" Columbia FatBoy to.

But 7 and 8" aren't necessary for butts and joints, although I have used my 8" at times for the 1st fill coat instead of my 10", followed by 12" for finish. 10" for fill and 12" finish is what most use. Some answers about boxes and boxing can be found here, starting on p.43:

https://system.netsuite.com/core/me...o&vid=RkxdOzYDAlPl4d0U&cktime=131897&gc=clear


----------



## kesx (Dec 3, 2011)

I've always used a 10" box for first coat and a 12" for second coat. If doing a smoothwall finish a lot of guys will run a 7" on first coat, 10" on second coat and 12" for third coat.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

kesx said:


> I've always used a 10" box for first coat and a 12" for second coat. If doing a smoothwall finish a lot of guys will run a 7" on first coat, 10" on second coat and 12" for third coat.


There's no need for 7-10-12", if one changes their system. Eg:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/tracing-behind-boxes-1740/#post22047


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

8 and 12 for me now!:thumbsup:
Fill it sand it and skim it!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my last 5 jobs I just did by hand


----------



## kesx (Dec 3, 2011)

Personally Ive never used a 7 or 8. Just a 10 and 12. I was just saying some guys do it that way. On my butt joints I would usually run a 10, then a 12, for a smooth finish run a 3rd skim coat by hand.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I usually stick to a 10&12. Works great if I need to run anything bigger or smaller the knives get broken out


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> 8 and 12 for me now!:thumbsup:
> Fill it sand it and skim it!!


That's my favourite combo now, as well, unless circumstances dictate my using 10 and 12 is a better choice for a particular job.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

jenpal said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to purchase drywall boxes because I need to speed up my process. Currently doing all my butts and flats with hawk and trowel but I need to be faster. I notice 7" to 12". Do i need to buy 7" and/or 8". What are they used for? Having a hard time finding a video explaining this. Thnaks



Jenpal,

When you are ready to purchase come see us and use drywalltalk2015 for an extra 10% off.

Www.csrbuilding.ca


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The system you settle on is up to you, the material available to you, and personal preference. Some guys like to 3 coat, so they get 3 different box sizes. 

Most guys doing a 2 coat system run a 10 & 12" box combo. As stated by others, some like an 8-12 combo. There are some advantages and disadvantages either way.

8-12 advantages: uses less mud, easier to push for the first coat, easy sanding between coats, IMO easier sanding of the final coat. Sometimes the edge of your 10" coat wants to shine thru the 12" coat, very easy to expose this when sanding. It's not an issue w /8-12

8-12 disadvantages: only one that I can think of. Sometimes, if you have bad shoulders, the 8" box doesn't show you this. You find it on skim coat day.

Personally, I prefer an 8-12 combo. Plus, an 8"box is nice for block coating bead on occasion. Especially if the box has a fixed axle.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i use 10 and 12 . but i have a probleme my flat are not flat. little dome. sometime i can see each flat on the wall after the wall are paint.

columbia 10 fat boy at # 3 or 4
columbia 12 at #5 and i put i piece of paper under the adjusting bracket for more pressure. what are my probleme ? 

thx a lot.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I ALWAYS run a seam or two and then knife check them to ensure that I'm using the correct setting. My block coat I would prefer to be slightly hollow than crowned. 

You can fine tune the box settings by adjusting the nuts under the tensioner.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

killerjune said:


> i use 10 and 12 . but i have a probleme my flat are not flat. little dome. sometime i can see each flat on the wall after the wall are paint.
> 
> columbia 10 fat boy at # 3 or 4
> columbia 12 at #5 and i put i piece of paper under the adjusting bracket for more pressure. what are my probleme ?
> ...


heat?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ok I have said this on another post but I have a 2'' 3'' 5'' 7'' 8'' 10'' 12'' box and if I was to start over I use my 8" fatboy 10'' fatboy 3'' blueline the most 12'' is ok but with high lip on the seams I have been doing the last coat by hand and busting it out


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> ok I have said this on another post but I have a 2'' 3'' 5'' 7'' 8'' 10'' 12'' box and if I was to start over I use my 8" fatboy 10'' fatboy 3'' blueline the most 12'' is ok but with high lip on the seams I have been doing the last coat by hand and busting it out


Why not split the high shoulders with the 12" box? Then run a blade over the wet mud.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

endo_alley said:


> Why not split the high shoulders with the 12" box? Then run a blade over the wet mud.


We're done that before. 12" down the center to expose the bad shoulder and determine which side to run first. Run the wheel right on the shoulder adjusting the tension until the other shoulder was buried, for the block coat. Next day run the other side, with the box opened up till that shoulder was buried. Let it temp up and fix the dig if there was one. Worked pretty well, lot of mud and some wide @$$ seams.


----------



## brian.brennan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

I run 10 down each side of butt and 12 over centre done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

brian.brennan1 said:


> I run 10 down each side of butt and 12 over centre done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then sand the he'll out OUT of it?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Stop it Moore .be nice


----------



## brian.brennan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

No 12 is run tight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

killerjune said:


> i use 10 and 12 . but i have a probleme my flat are not flat. little dome. sometime i can see each flat on the wall after the wall are paint.
> 
> columbia 10 fat boy at # 3 or 4
> columbia 12 at #5 and i put i piece of paper under the adjusting bracket for more pressure. what are my probleme ?
> ...


for butts its lower profile 7 or 8 then 12 tight, trowel skim


----------

